
Tracing a Meme from the Internet’s Fringe to a Republican Slogan - QML
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/11/04/technology/jobs-not-mobs.html
======
ageek123
I'm not sure why the NYT is trying to make this sound somehow nefarious? All
political movements have slogans and talking points.

~~~
hylianwarrior
Sure, but that's not the point. What the piece actually presents is a (quite
interesting) illustration of how the far-right online community kicked off a
specific talking point and spread it widely within just a few days.

~~~
kubakan
>online community kicked off a specific talking point and spread it widely
within just a few days.

It’s just a meme. That’s how it works.

>far-right

Dilbert guy? I do not agree.

------
inawarminister
Awesome to see a politician get so in touch with his constituents... in this
meme age.

------
fellellor
A very well done data centric piece. The visualization was very effective.

